# Help ! Souci au demarrage avec mon Imac DV



## david67 (22 Octobre 2005)

bonjour, bonsoir !

mon imac DV (G3) a planté... je le force a redemarrer... l'ecran s'eteint mais la diode du bouton d'alimentation pas... et l'ordi redemarra plus.
j'ai beau le forcer a redemarrer ou le redemarrer avec le PRAM ou le debrandher pour le demarrer, il fait rien.

il fait un bruit normal d'ordi en marche mais l'ecran est noir et la souris ne semble pas reagir (pas de petite lumiere habituelle...)


est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider ? c'est quoi le souci et faut faire quoi ?

merci d'avance.

david


----------



## elessar (23 Octobre 2005)

Salut,
premier truc, s'assurer que ce n'est pas un pb mat&#233;riel.
Si tu as encore le CD d'install (a priori &#231;a devrait &#234;tre un OS9), essaie de red&#233;marrer dessus. (touche C enfonc&#233;e au d&#233;marrage)
Si le mac ne d&#233;marre pas sur le CD, ben.. il y a quand m&#234;me pas mal de chance que le probl&#232;me soit physique et non logiciel.
Si il red&#233;marre, as-tu les icones de ton bureau habituels qui apparaissent : ton disuqe dur, tes dossiers du bureau etc..
Si c'est le cas, ton disque est reconnu.
Essaie de lancer un utilitaire de disque pour voir.
On va d&#233;j&#224; s'occuper de cette &#233;tape..


----------



## david67 (23 Octobre 2005)

salut,

merci d'abord merci de t'interesser a mon cas.
j'ai effectivement tentéé de le redemarrer avec le disque d'installation (touche C enfoncée) et il demarre pas. idem avec norton.
j'ai aussi tenté de brancher debrancher des preriferiques (souris, disque dur externe, internet...) et il ne reconnais rien, il reagi meme pas.
sinon il fait quand meme un bruit "normal" (j'ai pas l'impression que le disuqe dur soit foutu, il aurait fait un sale bruit) mais voila rien d'autre : ecran noir total.

autre question sinon : si je recupere mon disque dur (en demontant l'imac), est ce qu'il y a moyen de le brancher sur un autre mac voire un PC pour recuperer les données ?
merci !


----------



## hopus (23 Octobre 2005)

Mon iMac DV ne boot plus. Ni sur disque dur ou CD. Le lecteur CD se lance tourne puis retombe (le bruit qu'il émet bien sûr).
J'ai le blong de démarrage, un écran blanc puis un écran bleu pâle. C'est tout. J'ai tout essayé : zapper la PRAM, changer la pile, faire des modifs en mode console, intervertir la barrette mémoire, démarrer sans (bip plaintif) et enfin appuyer sur la petit switch rond à l'intérieur de la bête (allumé ou éteinte) qui provoque juste un redémarrage.

Qui peut m'aider à identifier, pour commencer, la panne ?

A plus.


----------



## david67 (23 Octobre 2005)

dit hopus, le petit bouton a l'interieur de la bete c'est quoi ? j'ai entendu parlé du reset d ela carte mère, c'est ca ?

sinon moi j'ai ni bip plaintif, ni ecran bleu ou blanc ou quoi que ce soit... juste l'ecran tout noir avec la diode verte de l'alimentation qui est allumée et un bruit "normal" d'odri allumé...

je commence a desespérer...

sinon j'ai vu comment sur le net le "mode demploi" pour retirer le disque dur, mais est-ce que je peux en faire quelque chose après et comment je peux transfèrer ce qu'il y a dessus sur un autre disque dur ??

bon, courage...


----------



## hopus (24 Octobre 2005)

Salut,

va jeter un oeil là :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/archive/index.php/t-9363.html
et lis le 3e mesage de Zoul


----------



## david67 (25 Octobre 2005)

bonjour, bonsoir !

merci pour tous vos conseils (encore une fois...) !
j'ai finalament opter pour l'acaht d'un mac mini tout en ayant reussi a recuperer les données qui etaient sur mon disque dur que je suis aller chercher dans le ventre la bete...
quand on m'a dis que la carte mere (ca devait surement etre ca) coute environ 1000 euros... j'ai laissé tombé... un mac mini a 450 fera tres bien l'affaire !

a bientot.


----------



## JPTK (25 Octobre 2005)

david67 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, bonsoir !
> 
> merci pour tous vos conseils (encore une fois...) !
> j'ai finalament opter pour l'acaht d'un mac mini tout en ayant reussi a recuperer les données qui etaient sur mon disque dur que je suis aller chercher dans le ventre la bete...
> ...




Il fera surtout largement mieux l'affaire !  

Bon sinon t'avais essayé de changer la pile quand même ?


----------



## david67 (25 Octobre 2005)

ben non j'avais pas essayé pour la pile... mais bon voila c fait...


----------



## buguy (26 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour. 
Appuie une fois sur le bouton d'alim. Il devient orange. 
Apppuie la barre espace, l'écran apparait déformé.
 Règle l'affichage. Vire l'écran OSX (allez, dis-le que t'as installé OSX sans MAJ de firmware) et remets un écran OS9 
Réinstalle OS9 à partir du CD et tu pourras installer OS X plus tard  mais en passant par OS9.1 qui demandera la MAJ firmware (4.1.9) qui supporte OSX ...3.9 pour un processeur de 400MhZ c'est limite.
C'est pas compliqué à l'usage.


----------

